
Lock screen bypass already discovered for Apple’s iOS 12 - ccnafr
https://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2018/10/02/lock-screen-bypass-already-discovered-for-apples-ios-12/
======
BetterCallMe
Isn't this a super easy way to bypass it? I think Apple should note this in
their manuals and make sure that everyone who has Siri enabled when the phone
is locked and is under risk knows about an option to disable it.

